# 2001 maxima idle air control valve problems



## mrL (Dec 13, 2008)

My check engine light kept coming on & took it in & they say my idle air control valve is bad. They say they are not sure if it messed up my computer on the car. They also say they cant tell if it messed up the computer until they get a new idle air control valve & install it, then they will know if it messed up the computer. Its an expensive part, labor & part are like $527. If it messed up computer, a new one is like $1500. Do any of you know if they are able to tell if it messed up the computer as it stands now or are they telling me the truth when they say they cant tell till the new idle control valve is put in?
I just dont know if they are being homest. Anyone?


----------



## jaydubbleu (Mar 5, 2005)

I just had that replaced on my 2001 Maxima. They told me the same thing...that about 70% can be replaced without damaging the computer, but if it does, then the computer has to be replaced. And yes, I paid $1,800...in Missouri. NOT at a dealership.

Be careful though. I have recently replaced my alternator and battery and am having ongoing problems that they are still trying to figure out what is wrong. I am in the process of trying to get it to run just long enough to sell.


----------



## michaelvettel (Oct 29, 2010)

you can refer at this site

OBD-II Check Engine Light Trouble Codes

cars have codes that diagnose problems in your car, these codes are specifically functions to the connecting part of the car if it is still performs well.
_______________
Idle Control Valve


----------

